# decaying leaves?



## nobbyjim (Aug 13, 2006)

Attached a picture, very bad quality as from the mobile. Let me know if you want better quality.

Noticed the plants rotting/decaying a few weeks ago, so I took out all the dead/decayed plants and replanted the fresh growth to start again.

It appears to have come back. Its very likely that my chemistry is no good because I dont tend to follow it closely. All the fish are very healthy though and have been for 12months+ (touch wood).

PS the correct name for this beginner plant wouldbe great!
Thanks in advance for any pointers/advice.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

You need to provide the essential nutrients if you are growing plants in an aquarium. Read http://www.rexgrigg.com/, for a good primer on the subject.


----------



## nobbyjim (Aug 13, 2006)

Appreciate your help Hoppy, very helpful.


----------

